# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  Χρόνος συνεδρίας

## knikolop

Γεια σας,
Θα ηθελα να κανω μια επισυμανση οσον αφορα το timeout session που εχουμε. Ειναι πολυ λιγος ο χρονος που μενουμε συνδεδεμενοι, με αποτελεσμα συνεχως να κανουμε Login. Δεν γινεται να αυξηθει αυτος ο χρονός;
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## ninos

Καλησπέρα Κώστα, 
μπορείς να επιλέξεις απομνημόνευση συνθηματικού. Με αυτό δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα, αλλά εαν έχεις κοινόχρηστο υπολογιστή θα πρέπει να μην ξεχνάς να κάνεις αποσύνδεση

Όπως και να έχει θα μας πει ο Τεχνικός μας, σχετικά με το πόσο είναι ο χρόνος

----------


## knikolop

Γεια σου Στελιο,
Και υπενθυμιση να κανω εχω παρατηρησει οτι δεν μενει.
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## ninos

τότε Κώστα, άσχετα με το session timeout, πρέπει να έχεις πρόβλημα με τα cookies. 
Έχει ενεργοποιήσει την επιλογή "accept coockies" στον browser σου ; Επίσης ποιόν browser δουλεύεις ; 
Πάντως, τώρα που έκανα μια δοκιμή, χωρίς να κάνω αποθήκευση ο χρόνος είναι περισσότερο απο 10 λεπτά.

----------


## knikolop

Δεν εχω προβλημα με τα cookies. Mozilla χρησιμοποιω.

----------


## cypand

> Δεν εχω προβλημα με τα cookies. Mozilla χρησιμοποιω.


και εγω αυτον χρησιμοποιω και για τους κωδικους κατεβασα το lastpass απο τα adds on του mozilla..

----------


## ninos

-----

----------


## ninos

Ανδρεα, ειχες κ εσυ το ιδιο προβλημα με τον Κωστα ;

Με opera,chrome,ie δεν υπαρχει προβλημα.Θα δοκιμασω κ τον mozilla να σας πω

----------


## tliotis

εγω με μοζιλα ειμαι κομπλε απο την αρχη χωρις αντ-ον!εκανα αποθηκευση κωδικου και δεν μου εχει βγαλει απο την αρχη !

----------


## cypand

> Ανδρεα, ειχες κ εσυ το ιδιο προβλημα με τον Κωστα ; Εαν το προβλημα λυνεται με αυτο, τοτε να το δουμε κ να το βαλουμε σαν αναρτηση για οσους εχουν mozilla
> Με opera,chrome,ie δεν υπαρχει προβλημα.Θα δοκιμασω κ τον mozilla να σας πω


δεν ξέρω αν έχει πρόβλημα το δικό μου επειδή πάντα χρησιμοποιούσα το lastpass για τους κωδικους..

----------


## cypand

στέλιο αν θες φτίαξε και την απάντηση μου επειδή απάντησα με παράθεση και φαίνετε το αρχικό ποστ σου...

----------


## daras

ειναι παντως αρκετα ενοχλητικο....ειδικα αν μπαινεις απο κοινοχρηστο υπολογιστη με internet explorer...

----------


## platon

Ο χρόνος είναι 15 λεπτά. Αν είστε idle στο forum για 15 λεπτά, τότε πρέπει να ξανακάνετε login ή να έχετε αποθηκευμένο τον κωδικό σας ώστε να μην σας τον ζητάει.

Αν δεν κρατάει τον αποθηκευμένο κωδικό, σβήστε τα cookies γιατί μπορεί να έχετε κατεβασμένο κανένα παλαιότερο. Επίσης τσεκάρετε antivirus/antispy κλπ προγράμματα μην και τυχόν δεν δέχονται το cookie από το greekbirdclub.com

----------

